

Three Pathways to the 1980s - gpvos
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/three-pathways-into-the-1980s/

======
gpvos
A pity that the title was changed to the actual Wired article title, which is
needlessly obscure as it does not indicate it has anything to do with space
flight.

